# Test drove MY2011 today - my conclusions



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I Took a test drive of the new MY2011 GTR today at Ancaster Bromley. I currently have a 2010 model.

My conclusions were the following. It is an upgrade over the 2010 model but a subtle one. I particularly liked the new front an rear bumpers, the smoother transmission and the bits of carbon on the interior. 

Not so sure about the new wheels i prefer the more aggressive look of the earlier version.

I felt the handling was similar , but this was a road test not a track test. The additional power is not really that noticeable on the road, certainly lower down the older model feels a bit stronger to me, but the newer model has completely ironed out the occasional flat spot at very low speeds.

I use the car for fast road work and commuting into london, to be honest i feel that the upgrade primarily for the smoother transmission would not be that significant.

On the open road it did feel a bit stronger at the top we got up to about 140, so opened her a little. 

I asked about trade in approx 47k for my 5700 mile 13 month old model.

I think the 24 k or so trade in would not make sense at the moment, but will upgrade to the 2011 in maybe a couple of years. In the meantime i am still very happy with my current car, and am looking to upgrade it with the Cobb i just received from Ben at GTC.

All in all the 11 is a bit better all round but not enough to warrant the change in my mind.


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

very FAIR summization if you ask me.....

im currently about to do a deal a my11........... i cant help but think i may be better off looking at a my10 with circa 4k miles and save 20k!!!!! I can then modd the car to far surpass the my11 for a few grand.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm surprised you felt the performance was only slightly different. Compared to a stock older car, it is significantly more powerful over 4k rpm as has been shown by all the performance figures, e.g. 0-60mph in 2.9s, extremely low 11 1/4 mile times etc.

As many, including myself, have commented, performance is on a par with a Cobb Stage 2 canned tune which is very noticeable indeed.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Beedub said:


> very FAIR summization if you ask me.....
> 
> im currently about to do a deal a my11........... i cant help but think i may be better off looking at a my10 with circa 4k miles and save 20k!!!!! I can then modd the car to far surpass the my11 for a few grand.


I think the MY2010 is the one to have...trying to decide between a 2010 and 2011 at moment...heart says 2011 but head says 2010 due to cost saving to buy and slower depreciation of the 2010


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

David,

I was a bit surprised that it didn't feel faster, especially after all i had read, and i took it to 6.5k a couple of times, but really was not that much noticeably quicker than my currently stock 2010. Maybe there is some variation between cars ?


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Beedub said:


> very FAIR summization if you ask me.....
> 
> im currently about to do a deal a my11........... i cant help but think i may be better off looking at a my10 with circa 4k miles and save 20k!!!!! I can then modd the car to far surpass the my11 for a few grand.


My 11 Plate (2010 Model) is going to Xtreme next week if you are considering a 10 Model may be worth seeing what deal you can do with them.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Real Thing said:


> My 11 Plate (2010 Model) is going to Xtreme next week if you are considering a 10 Model may be worth seeing what deal you can do with them.


My 59 plate went to them...they offered best price by far for it...what you changing to?


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> My 59 plate went to them...they offered best price by far for it...what you changing to?


I've dealt with Ian a couple of times nice guy picking up an M3 Thursday.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting you mentioned transmission smoothness - is this in terms of the feel or the sound? If feel, is it gear changes up or downshifting, or behaviour at take off/junctions?

You didn't mention ride comfort, was the difference so subtle it isn't worth mentioning?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Thistle,

The smoothness, was both low speed up changes and even more particularly initial pull away, with none of the grunting sometimes felt.

The ride was a bit softer, but I find mine in comfort mode to be pretty good anyway.

By the way in case anyone thought differently I think it is still a fantastic bargain even at £70k for the new model, but I don't think it is worth 24k more than what I currently have. Will be fascinating to see what the Nissan upgrade kit offers at what price when it comes


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MarcR35GTR said:


> David,
> 
> I was a bit surprised that it didn't feel faster, especially after all i had read, and i took it to 6.5k a couple of times, but really was not that much noticeably quicker than my currently stock 2010. Maybe there is some variation between cars ?


The big difference is between 5-7k, so 6.5k a couple of times might not have been enough to fully show the difference. Car definitely revs better than the CBA R35.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> The big difference is between 5-7k, so 6.5k a couple of times might not have been enough to fully show the difference. Car definitely revs better than the CBA R35.


20K better though? I was holding off buying my 10 (60 plate) R35 on the basis of the new model coming out but to be honest glad now I went for the MY10 and bought a COBB. I suppose if you have to have the newest then you might be ale to justify the extra cash but in real world terms i cant see 20K worth of improvements there.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

For your answer, see my signature... 

If I had the money though, I'd buy a 2011, no doubt. Still might in a year or so. The improved handling and stiffer chassis are a better basis to start tuning on.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I find it strange that the transmission is that much better, given it's mechanically identical, so if it's only a software update surely it will shortly be possible to update via a cobb, thus detracting from the MY11 argument again, leaving the suspension as the only real driving gain. I can see the argument for those who track their car but from my point of view as a weekend driver I can't ever see myself realising the full value of the price difference, and even with my MY09 I find the ride in comfort mode acceptable.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

How very topical for me. I'm looking at getting into a GTR in the near future and have been planning to get a '09/'10 model. I've had a look at a couple this week just to get a flavour of what is out there with regards to condition etc. A couple i looked at had badly maintained paint and kerbed wheels.

Then popped into Motorline Tonbridge on the way home. They've got loads of cars to choose from at the mo and i was like a kid in a sweet shop :flame:

But their jewel in the crown was the 2011 model sat in the showroom, oh and some one's own Blue 2011 outside. I got chatting to the General Manager and he mentioned that the service intervals are 12 mths on the new model, which i wasn't aware of (Any one know why the difference?). Then he mentioned that Nissan has released a deal stating that if you buy a 2011 model then for something like £495 you get 3 years worth of servicing. Plus their PCP looks quite good at the mo.

Now my head really hurts as i had my mind set on a '09/'10 model but am wondering whether to stretch to get a brand new one. Never had a brand new car before and would love to have something like this which will hopefully be a bit of a keeper considering the tuning possibilities.

I suppose it depends on what the Boss says at home in the long run. Watch this space.

Jimbo wannabe GTR owner :wavey:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Mate not in a bad way but your head will really hurt when you realise how much depreciation you've done on the same car which you can get for 50-55k.
Ive just bought a MY2010,the price difference is too much for a mild facelift im sorry but this is my opinion and i could of bought a 2011.When i asked the 2 HPC's i was dealing with when honestly asked their opinion even they thought the price difference was'nt worth it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Then he mentioned that Nissan yesterday released a deal stating that if you buy a 2011 model then for something like £495 you get 3 years worth of servicing. Plus their PCP looks quite good at the mo.


The servicing pack sounds interesting, not heard of that before.

I was really interested in a MY11, although it was a bit of a stretch for my budget.
My local dealer refused to sell a MY11 at anything under full list price and the PCP has a Minimum Future Value after 3 years of 32k... which put me off.
Such a low MFV means you are paying out a lot more than you need to just in case the used market crashes or so they can tempt you back in again and there is a deposit in your old car.

But come on, 70k to 32k in 3 years.. doesn't give me much confidence!

If I'm going to pay 38k over 3 years I may as well go for a used one as that'll mean I actually own the car at the end of handing over all the cash. Otherwise I'll have no money and no car either! :runaway:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Very good points fella's and I fully agree. It's just when you are there you can't help but WANT it sooo bad, lol. 

On a serious note I think I will go for a '10 model and visit one of the very good Specialists mentioned on here for a cheeky Stage 3 upgrade. Might even think about getting a bright coloured wrap just to make it a bit different.

Jimbo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MarcR35GTR said:


> David,
> 
> I was a bit surprised that it didn't feel faster, especially after all i had read, and i took it to 6.5k a couple of times, but really was not that much noticeably quicker than my currently stock 2010. Maybe there is some variation between cars ?


Trust me, the 2011s ARE fast. Check this out, customer's own DBA (called 2012 in the US): 2012 GTR runs 11 flat - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm quite keen to eventually get a MY11 car

however at the moment a few key issues are getting in the way.

firstly- my 09 non nav car only has 7000 miles, and its feeling bloody awesome-
I took it to brands hatch for a track evening the other night- and other than the 2 other gtrs there, the car wipes the floor with everything and is still great fun- and a challenge.
(fourth track day- still no cracks in OEM discs- pads looking ok- tyres- plenty of tread- and Im no grandma)

Secondly its the tyre issues- they are bad enough on the mk1 car- but at least manageable- Ive got a set of BS ready to go on when my dunlops fail
- but the current situation with the Mk2 car is unacceptable- to only have one tyre that 
you have to get fitted by Nissans rip off dealers is simply wrong

Thirdly the price increase for a new car and trade in loss is just not worth it
For the loss I can have myself my old GTR AND a mk2 Porsche gt3- far cheaper and better to run on track days anyway.

I know Nissan had to raise the price- but Ill wait a year at least maybe two and get myself a year-18mth old 11 at around 58k- 

interested in the 3 year servicing for 495 thing though- would like to hear more if anyone knows


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

peterpeter said:


> .........(fourth track day- still no cracks in OEM discs- pads looking ok- tyres- plenty of tread- and Im no grandma)......


You must be if thats the case 


An MY11 sitting on the drive would be nice but the cost to upgrade is way too much given how similar the two cars are. Its a double hit as you put it with loss on the old one and a premium on the new one. I dont feel the need to keep up with the Jones`


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Real Thing said:


> My 11 Plate (2010 Model) is going to Xtreme next week if you are considering a 10 Model may be worth seeing what deal you can do with them.



Great bunch of guys to deal with, just wish they were a bit closer to us southern fairies.


----------



## RJGTR (Apr 18, 2011)

*Just been through the same head scratching excercise*

I was just about to put my deposit down on a 2011 car however, having had my 09 from new and with only just over a year left on the warranty, I’ve actually decided to go down the modification route. For a lot less than the £20k differential, you can turn the car into something really serious... Obvious choice really.

Rupert


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

RJGTR said:


> I was just about to put my deposit down on a 2011 car however, having had my 09 from new and with only just over a year left on the warranty, I’ve actually decided to go down the modification route. For a lot less than the £20k differential, you can turn the car into something really serious... Obvious choice really.
> 
> Rupert


Rupert, for an 09 Car, i reckon the differential would be nearer 30K !!


----------



## RJGTR (Apr 18, 2011)

Makes even more sense then!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I came to the same conclusion and decided on the 2010. it cost me not far off £25k less with 2500 miles on the clock and just a year old.

You can do an awful lot of mods for £25k, but the stock car at the moment feels more than good enough for me.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the 2011 models will be very attractive in 18-24 months time though.


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

I fully agree MarcR35GTR. I think in 18 months time you should be able to pick a MY11 car for around £55k. After 24 months you'll probably be able to pick up a MY11 for £50k.


----------

